# Deluxe 28 SHO oil Change



## mike924 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not sure if this has already been posted but I figured somebody might find it informative. Just did my first oil change on my deluxe 28 SHO with the 306 cc engine. After draining the oil I checked the threads on the pipe coming from the engine and can confirmed it is 1/4" pipe thread. I put a ball valve on the pipe it will make my next oil change easier. make sure to plug the open end of the valve in case the valve is opened by accident.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

a nice HD setup for an SHO!

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Considering where I am in New Jersey and the amount of snow we get, 3 times this year, I only change my oil once every 5 years or so, it wouldn't be worth it to me to buy a ball valve.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

nicely done.


----------

